# kde 4.4.0 - strigi indicizza ogni volta

## darkmanPPT

ciao a tutti.

finalmente mi son deciso di sistemare una volta per tutte di sistemare questa cosa.

ogni volta che accendo kde mi parte strigi ad indicizzare tutti i files dell'hd.

ora, io immagino che se li ha gia` indicizzati un sacco di volte, forse non deve necessariamente rifarlo ad ogni avvio, no?

mi chiedevo se potesse c'entrare il fatto che ho /tmp/ montato in tmpfs (cioe` ogni volta si cancella).

come potrei fare che strigi non mi indicizzi tutti i files ad ogni benedetto riavvio?

----------

## Delian

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti.
> 
> finalmente mi son deciso di sistemare una volta per tutte di sistemare questa cosa.
> 
> ogni volta che accendo kde mi parte strigi ad indicizzare tutti i files dell'hd.
> ...

 

Lo fa anche a me e non ho /tmp montato in tmpfs, quindi non credo dipenda da quello.

Anche io sto cercando di capire questo comportamento   :Confused:  , qualcuno puo' illuminarci?

----------

## xdarma

Non funzionerà.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io ho risolto disabilitandolo in toto, data anche l'inutilità per me dell'indicizzazione. Purtroppo oramai ci sono applicazioni che lo richiedono tassativamente, quindi mio malgrado l'ho cmq dovuto installare.

cheers

----------

